# General > Hobbies >  Hunter Field Target or Field Target

## raymac

Anybody out there interested in this type of shooting discipline or is there anyone interested in starting an air rifle club in the north, there are loads of small bore rifle clubs on the go, but as far as I'm aware nothing in the air rifle department.

And no thanks to any replys that are not.

If you don't know what Hunter Field Target or Field Target are just look them up.

----------

